# Apology to Martial Talk, Modern Arnis, and the Martial Arts community



## Cruentus (Sep 1, 2005)

In regards to the recent exchange between Kelly Worden and myself, I would like to apologize to the Martialtalk and Modern Arnis community for the behavior previously exhibited.

As an adult, a professional, and a member of this sites staff, I should have known better than to allow myself to become involved in such an immature exchange. 

As a result of this incident and in depth discussions with the administrative team, I am hereby resigning my position as a martialtalk staff member.

I hope that any wounds from this altercation will be repaired swiftly.

Sincerely,

Paul Janulis


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 1, 2005)

For my part (only... because I can only speak for meself)... 

Apology accepted.
:asian:


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 1, 2005)

Conflicts such as you had are part of human nature.  The fact you made your apology and are taking responsibility for actions speaks volumes.  

As just a regular member here at Martial Talk I would like to thank you for all that you have to make this place so great.  Your contributions to the Modern Arnis section have been tremendous.  

But still really glad to see you staying around.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 1, 2005)

I think it takes a real man to do what you just did, Paul.  We'll miss you as staff, but I am also glad you're still here.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 1, 2005)

Well done, Paul.  I would like to add an apology of my own for any contribution to the flames on this topic.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 1, 2005)

Respect and Kudos for your decision and how you went about it. Tough decision that you made, but you know you will probably enjoy posting on MT much more now that you do not have to police it. I know I miss being able to be part of the Kenpo community in the same degree as I was when offerred this high paying gig. 

 I fully look forward to your participation and insight as a member and am glad you did not decide to just leave the site. Thanks for your dedication and contributions over the years, not just since you were part of staff.

  Left over Right (Kenpo Salute),
  -Michael


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2005)

Good luck, dude! Keep those manuscript-length posts coming.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Sep 2, 2005)

Man up, good job!  Live and learn.  Id rather see you placed on "probation", if you goof up again then you resign, but I dont know the content of the conversation either.  

Either way, it took courage to step up and be mature.  

Andrew


----------



## arnisandyz (Sep 7, 2005)

Damn, I'm gone for a while and look what I miss!  But really Mr Paul, no appology needed by me.  I read through some of the posts..after reading that "no good can come of this" or "it would be stupid to fight" etc.  I must say, am I the only one who thinks it would be healthy to bang sticks? Even Datu Worden himself encouraged "throwing down" back in the day.  Thats the way it used to be in the Philippines, if you had a problem with another player you wouldn't type back and forth, you would see who's theories work in a fight. it doesn't have to be a "Death Match".  If approached with the right intent, it can be a gentleman's game. You're both trying to prove a point that most likely won't be solved with words.  Thats a big problem that I have in todays world. Its more about the paper, rank, certification and liability rather than fighting skill. For those that are already at the top, there will always be young tigers challenging. I'm not saying to except every challenge, but sometimes you need to check your skill.  I've never met Datu Worden, but from listening to his show, and from other peoples accounts of him, he's still willing to do this (selectively) and I respect that greatly. Kudos to Tulisan as well for believing in himself enough to put it to the test. Note that I'm not encouraging senseless violence, but self exploration.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 7, 2005)

Paul,

I agree that's a big thing to do and right before bonus time!    I'll miss your contributions as a staff member but look forward, as usual, to your participation as a member.  

Good form Paul!

MJ :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 7, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Damn, I'm gone for a while and look what I miss!  But really Mr Paul, no appology needed by me.  I read through some of the posts..after reading that "no good can come of this" or "it would be stupid to fight" etc.  I must say, am I the only one who thinks it would be healthy to bang sticks? Even Datu Worden himself encouraged "throwing down" back in the day.  Thats the way it used to be in the Philippines, if you had a problem with another player you wouldn't type back and forth, you would see who's theories work in a fight. it doesn't have to be a "Death Match".  If approached with the right intent, it can be a gentleman's game. You're both trying to prove a point that most likely won't be solved with words.  Thats a big problem that I have in todays world. Its more about the paper, rank, certification and liability rather than fighting skill. For those that are already at the top, there will always be young tigers challenging. I'm not saying to accept every challenge, but sometimes you need to check your skill.  I've never met Datu Worden, but from listening to his show, and from other peoples accounts of him, he's still willing to do this (selectively) and I respect that greatly. Kudos to Tulisan as well for believing in himself enough to put it to the test. Note that I'm not encouraging senseless violence, but self exploration.


Excellent post.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

